# The 1956 Kitchen That Hasn't Been Touched for Fifty Years!



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2015)

Interesting look at a 1956 kitchen in near perfect shape that hasn't been touched for 50 years, story and more pics here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/time-capsule-kitchen-60s-nathan-chandler-furniture/


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2015)

Formica heaven!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

There's a lot of Retro lovers would adore that kitchen...


----------



## oakapple (Feb 20, 2015)

I quite like it myself! It's a lot nicer than an old British kitchen would be.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2015)

A pink sink!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

I like it.  I laugh at the granite and  stainless kitchens of today.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2015)

I wish I had it right now; mine's kind of a mess.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 20, 2015)

That kitchen is beautiful - I'd love to have one like it.


----------



## Ina (Feb 20, 2015)

I didn't know they had dishwashers back then.  :wave:


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2015)

....and stainless steel dishwashers at that.


----------



## Ina (Feb 20, 2015)

You got me....  Jujube!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2015)

Back in the sixties we bought a mobile home to live in. It had pink appliances and we were right in style for the times. Looking back, yuck.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)

Mid-century is very popular now. My neighbors kitchen was pink.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)

I would love this green vintage bathroom... in fact one of ours was almost just like it!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)

Oakapple, This vintage British kitchen looks really smart to me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like a lot of the retro look.  I see many couples/families going for that on the Property Brothers show.  I remember having a couple of gal-friends way back in Junior High I think it was, that had rooms that looked like below.  I was so in awe as we lived in some old rental, LOL:
PS oh, and of course a phone like this one,


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

After-thought, but after going through the link page, I thought that kitchen is as cool as an "all stock" 57 Chev


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, a Princess phone! I had one of those, but my room although nice, didn't look anything like that!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

That's one style I remember, but another was when they started having the dial in the handle.  It was still lighted.  I loved those phone and we never had one, just black old-style.  I oooooooeeddddddd and awed over my friends that had them though


----------



## Temperance (Mar 1, 2015)

Loved, loved, loved that 1950's pink kitchen.  Sure wish I had it now.  Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------

